# Lake Shawn



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i was searching the web and found lake shawn and i was wondering if anyone has fished there and if it's worth the price.

thanks in advance for any helpful tips.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

I've fished Lake Shawn 4 times over the years. The first couple of times was AWESOME!!! We easily caught well over 50 hybrids apiece (not to mention all the bass, catfish and some HUGE bluegills). The hybrids were in the 4-6 pound range. The fishing was so great I never thought once about how much we paid ($75 at the time). Then we went once and had a major cold front move thru which pretty much shut them down. We caught some but not like the previous times. The last time we went (about 3 years ago) we caught quite a few fish, but not in the sizes like they were earlier. The big fish were there, but were EXTREMELY picky. They'd swin right up to your bait and then just swim away. My thinking is they've been caught so many times, they've just grown wise and if they see just the tiniest part of the hook, they're outta there. I'd say give it a shot, you probably wont be disappointed. Go in middle May to early June if you can, contact the owners about what to bring and follow their advice. Hope this helps
Blessings!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

We have been there a couple times. last time was last year in Aug. 95+ degrees and fishing was tough. But hit the lakes early in the morning and late at night. The people that run the place are awesome. They really take care of you. We did a three day two night package both times. They also only alow so many poeple on the lakes at a time. So its very relaxing. Shoot me a PM or email, I can tell you some more.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

thanks for the help guys. i will shoot you a pm for more info.


----------



## Prowler3950 (Mar 18, 2011)

My Daughter and her Husband fished there and they loved it. If you like to catch a lot of fish and good size fish that's the place to go. I believe the fish are hand fed and very easy to catch. Several species. I think you have to release them though, but its a great place to catch big fish for the pictures. I live about 25 minutes from there, but haven't tried it yet


----------

